# She's not British



## Big Don (Dec 31, 2010)

It was rush hour, and the city bus filled until the aislewas jammed with standing commuters. 
One woman, precariously balanced on spike heels, clung to a hand grip. 
Suddenly the bus took a sharp corner,
flinging her across the laps of two seated male passengers.
There was silence and all eyes turned on the threesome. 
Laughter erupted as the quick-witted woman righted herself and quipped,
"All these years I thought I was British, and now I find I'm a Laplander!"


----------



## seasoned (Dec 31, 2010)




----------

